# Limits on units that Medicare will pay on a procedure code



## dvirant (Oct 14, 2010)

Can anyone help me?  I am looking for the Medicare limits on units that a procedure code will pay.  Example:  Procedure code 22851.  We have billed a 22851 and another with modifier 59.  Right now Medicaid is only paying 1 per 90 days.  Medicaid has incorrectly limited this procedure and I need to find out where I can find the Medicare rules so that I may inform Medicaid that they need to correct there misinformation.

Please let me know if I have confused everyone or if someone gets what I am looking for.  I have several codes that have been incorrectly limited on the units that Michigan Medicaid will pay.  I am working with them to get these limits corrected.

Thank for your help


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 14, 2010)

You can refer them to Medicare's MUE file which lists *9 *as a typical max.  I haven't personally experienced any issues with submitting multiple units of 22851; although, I know Medicaid can be difficult on some issues.

22851=*9*

Open the 1st link under "downloads".  The excel spreadsheet provides this information. 

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/08_MUE.asp#TopOfPage


Good Luck~


----------

